# [SME] Suriname | road infrastructure • Surinaamse wegen



## Го́голь (Feb 29, 2008)

Slagathor said:


> What the heck, I didn't know that. How did that happen?


Complex story I guess, but as always it involves occupation by the Brits


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh not them again


----------



## Го́голь (Feb 29, 2008)

Го́голь;70294465 said:


> Yes, but there is no good connection between Guyana and Suriname either. Going by road to Brazil from Suriname involves taking the ferry at South Drain (near Nieuw Nickerie), then again take a ferry in New Amsterdam (town in Guyana), drive on to Georgetown, and then take the road to Brazil.
> 
> This would change of course if the IIRSA-proposed road between Linden and Orealla would be built in Guyana, and the bridge between Orealla and Apoera in Suriname (see post #3).


It seems the latest plans are to build a bridge near South Drain, where now the (official) ferry connection with Guyana is. The road to South Drain was recently paved.

Crossing at this point (location in Google Maps) means that the bridge span would be at least 2 kilometres (from the South Drain shore to Long Island). That will be the longest span in Suriname. The Jules Wijdenbosch bridge spans 1 kilometre and the Coppename bridge 1.5 kilometre.

It also seems there has been quite some progress with the project:

*Voorbereiding bouw brug over Corantijnrivier verloopt voorspoedig*

Monday 10 January 2011

PARAMARIBO – Volgens minister Ramon Abrahams van Openbare Werken (OW), zal de financiering van de brug over de Corantijnrivier voor het grootste deel door Suriname opgebracht worden. Dit is zo, omdat de Corantijnrivier volledig behoort tot het Surinaams grondgebied.
Ballast Nedam, de bouwer van de bruggen over de Surinamerivier en de Coppenamerivier, is al bezig met de voorbereidingsstudie en zal vermoedelijk, indien beide landen hierover overeenstemming bereiken, aangewezen worden ook deze brug te bouwen. 

Voor Suriname is Langa eiland, Nickerie (weg naar South Drain) de meeste geschikte plaats om te beginnen. De Guyanese regering zal, als zij meegaat, een weg van ongeveer 10 kilometers moeten aanleggen om de plek te bereiken waar de brug op haar oever zal eindigen.​
*Google translate into English*

*Ballast Nedam op werkbezoek voor bouw brug over Corantijnrivier*

Monday 17 January 2011

PARAMARIBO – Een delegatie van Ballast Nedam komt volgend week op bezoek om besprekingen te voeren met de minister van Openbare Werken, Ramon Abrahams. Na de besprekingen, vertrekt er een delegatie van OW en de functionarissen van Ballast Nedam gelijk naar Nickerie om de plaats waar de brug komt te staan exact te bepalen.

Volgens minister Abrahams komt de brug niet ver te staan van South Drain. De gasten zullen alle opties en het kosten plaatje doornemen met de technische deskundigen van de overheid, in het bijzonder het ministerie van OW. De bezoekers arriveren op 22 januari 2011 in ons land.​
*Google translate into English*


----------



## Го́голь (Feb 29, 2008)

Го́голь;70213471 said:


> Further downstream, another bridge spanning the Saramacca river is currently being built, but that's one of the biggest infrastructural farces of Suriname at the moment, with the bridge having improper foundations etc.


The soap regarding the Uitkijkbrug spanning the Saramacca River is finally over. It was opened by Vice President Ameerali on 25 June 2011:









Bridge in March of this year.









Opening.









First people to cross.


----------



## Го́голь (Feb 29, 2008)

*East-West Link: one road, three contractors*

Gepubliceerd op : 31 juli 2011 - 10:18 am | door Redactie Suriname

*The East-West Link is one of the most important routes in Suriname. But not only that. It is also a damaged route. Surinamese, Chinese, and Dutch contractors now work on the rehabilitation of the road.*

Door: Hannah Aukes

Met een pick-up is het al niet te harden om over de hobbelige stukken Oost-Westverbinding in Suriname te rijden, laat staan met een truck vol vracht. Voor Berry van Engelenburg, van het Nederlandse aannemersbedrijf MNO Vervat, is de weg dagelijkse kost. "Ik ken de hobbels inmiddels op m’n duimpje."

Vanaf Tamanredjo tot Moengo werkt het Nederlandse aannemersbedrijf aan 75 kilometer wegreconstructie- en verbreding. Op de ene plek vermorzelen werkmannen de oude weg. ‘Doorfrezen’ in het bouwjargon. Een kilometer verderop gieten oranje MNO-machines het gloeiend hete asfalt voor een glanzend nieuw wegdek.

*Gaten*
Het zijn niet alleen Nederlanders die aan de weg bouwen. Ook de Chinezen en Surinamers zelf werken sinds 2009 aan de vernieuwing van het 140 kilometer asfalt. En dat is nodig, want het oude asfalt dateert uit de zestiger jaren en is zienderogen aan vernieuwing toe. Gebrek aan onderhoud en de Binnenlandse oorlog hebben de weg flink beschadigd. Scheuren, gaten en onverwachte kuilen maken het auto’s lastig in vaart richting Frans-Guyana af te reizen.

Daar moeten de verschillende aannemers verandering in brengen. In 2013 moet de klus geklaard zijn. Dat doen ze vanuit gelijke basis: de contracten zijn hetzelfde. De kwaliteitseisen dus ook. De invulling daarvan is anders, vertelt Van Engelenburg.

*Rommelig *
Op het zicht is er tot en met Tamanredjo, het gedeelte dat het Surinaamse Baitali voor haar rekening heeft genomen, nog niet veel gebeurd. Van Engelenburg noemt het "rommelig, veel personeel en weinig activiteit: twee stappen vooruit, en drie stappen terug."

De Chinezen, wegwerkers van het bedrijf Dalian, pakken het professioneler aan, aldus de kwaliteitsmanager. Alhoewel hij soms wel vraagtekens zet bij de veiligheidsmaatregelen. "Zo zag ik ze bijvoorbeeld op de Afobakaweg wegbelijning plaatsen met een verfkarretje midden op weg, zonder enige wegafzetting of waarschuwingsborden. Levensgevaarlijk als je het mij vraagt."









Weg in aanbouw
Foto: Hannah Aukes

*Slechte contracten*
Directeur Civiel Technische Werken van het ministerie van Openbare Werken, Roland King wijst ook op de overeenkomst tussen de Nederlandse, Chinese en Surinaamse aannemers. Qua productie is hij over alle partijen in gelijke mate ontevreden: "Dalian, Baitali en dus ook MNO, hebben al 40 % betaald gekregen, maar nog maar 13 % geleverd. Maar ik neem het hen niet kwalijk, het ligt aan de slechte contracten die in het verleden zijn opgesteld. Er is een boel mis in dit land, dat moeten we nu gaan herstellen.”

*Bouwresultaten*
Engelenburg herkent het beeld van gebrekkige kwaliteitseisen. Hij geeft het als reden waarom bouwresultaten in Suriname de afgelopen jaren vaak te wensen overlaten. Toch ziet hij een kentering. “Ik geloof wel dat het gestaag beter gaat met de bouwsector in Suriname. De regering werkt serieus aan het opstellen van nieuwe kwaliteitseisen en hoe dit te toetsen”, voegt de MNO-er daar aan toe. "En partijen die in de markt willen blijven, moeten daar nu ook aan geloven. Anders komen ze niet meer mee."​
Source (*Google translate into English*)


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

I like your updates. Why does Suriname not have a railroad infrastructure (west to east)? This could give there economy a significant boost.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There is almost no infrastructure in Suriname. Half of the population lives in Paramaribo. Apart from a Paramaribo suburb, the third largest city has only 15,000 inhabitants.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is almost no infrastructure in Suriname. Half of the population lives in Paramaribo. Apart from a Paramaribo suburb, the third largest city has only 15,000 inhabitants.


From what I understand I thought that Nickerie (western-suriname) was an emerging prosperous area in Suriname. 

If you can connect that area with the capital than maybe you can think of a connection with the capital and French Guyana but that link would be intended for trade only in the first place..


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

http://www.waterkant.net/suriname/2011/12/07/volgend-jaar-start-aanleg-snelweg-naar-zanderij/

According to a Surinamese newspaper, construction of the Paramaribo - Zanderij Airport motorway (4-lane) will begin next year. It will likely substitute the existing two-lane JFK Highway.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

*The road from Paramaribo to Afobakka (Brokopondostuwmeer) - nov 11'*

Hey, asphalt!!!






















































There are still some bauxite roads.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

*Suriname-Guyana Ferry*


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Road lay-out and warning signs seems to be Dutch design. Is this true?


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Road signs are indeed based on the Dutch model. Road lay-out is rarely similar to dutch roads.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

*Another Direction Sign.*

Situated in the northwestern part of Suriname, Nickerie.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Го́голь;70258007 said:


> But why? Neighbouring Guyana also drives on the left, and that's they only country they probably will have a road connection with in the near future (the Marowijne river near Albina is quite wide, so I don't see a bridge being built in the near future to French Guiana).


Is there a lot of traffic between Suriname and French Guyana using that ferry? And there are no problems driving your French or Surinamese registered vehicle in both countries?


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Road_UK said:


> Is there a lot of traffic between Suriname and French Guyana using that ferry?


Not really, it's also much more convenient and relatively cheap to take a flight from paramaribo to cayenne for example.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

This is the most western part of the Albina-Paramaribo highway, near the guyanese / surinamese border, I took this picture in 2011:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A new four lane highway is under construction north of the airport between the JFK Highway and Afobakaweg (most mapping services call this the MLK highway). 

It is 9.6 kilometers long and now scheduled to open in March.









https://www.srherald.com/suriname/2020/02/05/nieuwe-highway-wordt-vervroegd-opgeleverd/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The new 'highway' will open on 15 May:









Foto's nieuwe highway en brug, opening op vrijdag 15 mei - Waterkant


Op vrijdag 15 mei 2020 wordt de nieuwe highway in Suriname, die loopt tussen Zanderij en Afobakaweg, officieel geopend. Dat heeft de Surinaamse overheid




www.waterkant.net


----------



## EtienneM (Jul 24, 2013)

It looks like the new Highway has opened. Here's a video containing aerial footage and an interview (in Dutch) with the Minister of Public Works


----------

